# Any weight left to cut?



## bseracka (Jun 25, 2009)

Let me preface my question by saying I'm looking for cost effective weight loss. I've already upgraded my wheels, fork seat and post and peddles. I'm running the full ultegra group and stock specialized headset (mindset) stem and dropbar. Is there any obvious places left to drop weight?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Tubes are always the cheapest way to drop weight. I went from thorn resistant (250g/tube) to ultralight (80g/tube) - couple bucks different.

Also, it would definitely help us if you gave a full spec list of all your bike's parts.

-Chris


----------



## bseracka (Jun 25, 2009)

*Thanks and specs*

It's a spec allez comp cromo with: 
spec intellaset stem
spec pro drop bar
spec all conditions tires 700x23
full ultegra double incl crank, bb, chain and cassette
crank bros 2 ti pedals
ritchey wcs ul fork
thomson masterpiece post
selle italia slr xp saddle
kinlin 270 rims
white h2 hubs 20 fron 28 rear
dt swiss double butted spokes
salsa wrap
tubes unknown


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Just as an example, using posted weights of course:

Performance LunarLight tubes (98g/pair) - $16
Performance UltraLight tubes(150g/pair) - $12
Performance Standard tubes (234g/pair) - $9
Performance Thorn Resistant tubes (550g/pair) - $12

I'm willing to bet if you don't know what kind of tubes you have, the bike probably came with a standard tube size, or 234g in the example above. By just switching to Ultralights you'd save 84g (.185 pounds) or 136g (.3 pounds) if you use LunarLights. That's a pretty good (and cheap) place to start.

I'll look over your list and see what else I can find. I always recommend the cheapest, simplest options first after the wheels have been upgraded 

-Chris


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

What does your Allez weigh now?


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Shoes, kit, helmet


----------

